# Sweat suits



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

When cutting are sweats suits any good when doing cardio? A couple of lads I know swear by them but I think you are just sweating more which means you are just dehydrating the body


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

one of my mates is from czech republic and he's a pretty good cagefighter and he does hill sprints in a foil sweat suit and snorkel... looks a right gimp but works for him i think lol


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Its just water weight, great if your strength athlete or fighter getting to a lower weight class, but for fat loss not so much.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Think if I turned up in my gym with a tin foil suit and snorkel on I wouldn't get out alive!

Yeah I thought it just cut water weight. Suppose it would help in the first couple of weeks when you first start cutting as if I'm not mistaken this is when you drop a lot of water weight


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Merat said:


> Its just water weight, great if your strength athlete or fighter getting to a lower weight class, but for fat loss not so much.


correct, fighters and jockeys tend to use them to drop weight fast for a weigh in... then drink normally after the weigh in, and be at a higher weight..

was a popular misconception in the 50s, and 80s again..

amazingly last week a guy wore one into my gym for a weights workout (on top) but shorts on the bottom... i think he must think spot/stomach weight loss is poss... sadly mistaken....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> correct, fighters and jockeys tend to use them to drop weight fast for a weigh in... then drink normally after the weigh in, and be at a higher weight..
> 
> was a popular misconception in the 50s, and 80s again..
> 
> amazingly last week a guy wore one into my gym for a weights workout (on top) but shorts on the bottom... i think he must think spot/stomach weight loss is poss... sadly mistaken....


Look mate its up to me how i dress for the gym... and im sure if i do this long enough i will have a 6 pack ....x


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Look mate its up to me how i dress for the gym... and im sure if i do this long enough i will have a 6 pack ....x


Tomorrow I'm going the gym with an electric blanket wrapped round my waist in cling film and a sweat suit on top. Surely I'll have a 6 pack for Saturday??


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Tomorrow I'm going the gym with an electric blanket wrapped round my waist in cling film and a sweat suit on top. Surely I'll have a 6 pack for Saturday??


LOL dont foget the hot water bottle taped to your stomach aswell for that extra AB burn mate , works a treat ....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

this is what you all need -


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

chilli said:


> this is what you all need -


I'm getting a perm!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

chilli said:


> this is what you all need -


Lmao...


----------

